# ständige Buchsenprobleme



## six1 (23. April 2015)

Hey Leute,

alle 2-3mal die Saison sind meine Dämpfer-Buchsen hinüber. Und das obwohl ich vielleicht 3-4mal nur im Bikepark bin und sonst eher gemäßigt fahre. 
Als ich letztes Mal die Buchsen von ner Werkstatt hab einbauen lassen bin ich nen grobes Steinfeld runtergefahren. Nach der 2. Abfahrt waren die Buchsen schon wieder durchgenudelt. Das kann doch nicht sein oder? habt ihr auch dieses Problem? in der Werkstatt meinten die zu mir falsche Fahrweise/ Landen zu oft im Flat --> zu hohe Belastung für den Dämpfer.

Zum Bike:
Norco Six 2 2008
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 3


----------



## FlorianDue (28. April 2015)

Huber Buchsen rein und das Problem ist weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (29. April 2015)

Bei mir ähnlich beim Aurum und dem CCDB. Wobei es hier wohl eher am CCDB liegt, die Billigbuchsen haben meist nach ein, zwei Abfahrten Spiel. Ich habe mir auch ein Buchsenset  von Huber geholt. Nachdem bei den Standard-Gleitlagern bereits leichtes Spiel nach dem Einabu zu vernehmen war, habe ich stärkere zugeschickt bekommen. Ein Test steht noch aus, aber nachdem was ich im Forum gelesen habe, bin ich guter Dinge. Huber Buchsen sind definitiv zu empfehlen und Herr Huber ist ein sehr freundlicher und schneller Kontakt.


----------



## six1 (3. Mai 2015)

alles klar danke jungs


----------

